# jbj k2 viper warning



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

i ordered this light as a replacement fixture for my planted tank, which fits perfecto glass lids (i forget what the rim size is) and it turns out this fixture is not designed for that rim standard.

i'm a bit pissed atm, due to this situation but as a quick review: cheaply made, huge/heavy ballast which i assume is magnetic coil (i never plugged it in) and the bulb that came with the fixture looks burnt out. there's a residue on the inside like the vapor somehow solidified and stuck to the glass; unlike common usage for a mh bulb. i have no idea what it is.

anyways, i've already rma'd the unit and i'm out the broker fee and shipping cost to send it back (close to $80).

if you're considering this fixture, look for something else.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

That is a real bummer - thanks for the warning! I hope you get it fixed and find something else that'll work.


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

thanks, but i think i'm screwed. my tank has been without light for 2 weeks tomorrow and another 2 weeks to ship this one back; get the refund and then buy another... i think my tank is simply finished.

sigh.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

man that sucks. your tank was coming along so nicely too. 

obne of the LFS has the K2 on their counter tank and its looks to be real nice and they havent had problems with it. hope all goes well for you


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Bummer. I thought this was a classy looking lamp. Sorry you had to go through this but thanks for the warning.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

2 weeks without lights? that would make me mad too specially when those UPS people charge an arm & a leg for all sorts of things ,I know how it is.
I have a 48" shoplight (modified to fit my tank )that you could borrow until you get the lighting situation sorted out.Email me if you want to.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

JBJ is a tough manufacturer to purchase from, at times.

When they first came out with their power compact fixtures, there were all sorts of problems with them. They finally got them UL listed and most of the problems got worked out.

Their CO2 regulator has some leakage problems. Seems like it is easily remedied with a rubber "O" ring. I am sure JBJ will address the situation, but problem still exists.

Now we hear about trouble with those slick new Vipers. I looked at them as a lighting source for my 50G, but the price was high, and knowing JBJ's track record for new product releases, I went in a different direction for lighting.

They are a good company, and I am sure they will work out the problem.

Mike


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

i was a bit surprised myself. i have one of their regulators and it's perfect.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

attack11 said:


> i was a bit surprised myself. i have one of their regulators and it's perfect.


Agreed, I have one of the regulators with no issues. I'm supprised to hear this lamps early release gave you issues. You would think they would be all over helping you out get this product into service. This would only help their rep with the community.


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

well, their clamp is designed to work with a certain rim; so it's kinda hard to service that 

it'd make more sense to offer multiple fittings for the different rim styles, coralife does with their skimmer (got one on my reef).


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

attack11 said:


> well, their clamp is designed to work with a certain rim; so it's kinda hard to service that
> 
> it'd make more sense to offer multiple fittings for the different rim styles, coralife does with their skimmer (got one on my reef).


True... But you also mentioned issues with the bulb. Did you contact them about the clamp issue? They may have an alternative.


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

i never contacted jbj; i contacted the retailer i bought it from, rma'd it and was offered a different solution but i declined due to time to get the replacement.


----------

